# HELP she won't stop eating paint!!



## gwhoosh (Apr 2, 2012)

Hi everyone! I'm having a terrible destruction problem with my 5 y/o spayed female Rilee. She's always been a troublemaker, but this is just... I'm out of options! I found out she completely tore up the carpet in a corner by her cage (good bye deposit!) and I blocked it off.

But she's also been pulling sheets of paint off the walls and eating them. It seems to come off the wall easily because it's been hastily and frequently painted every year. In terms of damage I'm not concerned, just add more paint. I AM concerned about her EATING it and the general destructive behavior. I can't block it (she finds a new spot) and I tried spraying the area with a half water half vinegar mixture, but she didn't even hesitate and went straight to it 3 min after being let out her cage.

I need help! I don't know what to do, and I can't let her out again till I can think of something. Do those bitter sprays actually work?


----------



## PupTheRabbit (Apr 2, 2012)

I would try the sprays. I haven't tried them for my bun but he used to eat the paint off my wall in my bedroom too. I moved his cage somewhere else where he couldn't access it. 

He'll eat pretty much everything. He's like a goat! He eats towels, my bed sheets, my jeans, shoes, clothes, I could go on! Haha. I love him though. 

But yes, I would go to the pet store and get a spray. It worked for my sister's ferrets.

Goodluck! :innocent


----------



## LakeCondo (Apr 3, 2012)

I would not let her run loose, but keep her in an xpen. Some of the sprays don't work with rabbits & some may be harmful. Does she have cardboard boxes &/or tubes chew on instead, twigs, etc.


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Apr 3, 2012)

Gus gets destructive when he's bored and looking for attention.

I got him the FUNKitty Egg-cersizer a few weeks back and he's been FAR less bored. 

Hope that helps!

Rue


----------



## gwhoosh (Apr 3, 2012)

Thanks guys, I guess I'll go find one of those sprays because I don't want to confine her to a pen. I think that would make her frustrated and depressed and even more destructive! She has tons and tons of chew toys and boxes and paper towel tubes (she looooves cardboard) all over the apartment. I suppose it's possible she's bored with the same toys :/ I'll try and find something new too. I really want to squash this behavior now because on Sunday Rilee goes from an only bun... to being a big sister!:biggrin2:


----------



## Nela (Apr 3, 2012)

If she doesn't like citrus you can rub lemon or anything else that is strong there. Just be sure she doesn't like it. Silly wabbit!


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Apr 3, 2012)

One thing to consider: she may not be looking for someTHING to play with, but someONE! Whenever Gus is destructive, it's because he's looking for attention. Sometimes, it's just for a few cheek rubs, othertimes it's because he's looking for food. And sometimes it's because his Egg-cersizer has rolled under the cabinet and he can't reach it! Hehe!

Ivory bar soap seems to work as a good deterent. Just rub it on the walls wherever she chews. It's non-toxic, but tastes horrid.

Hope that helps!

Rue


----------



## TinksMama (Apr 3, 2012)

I use hot sauce diluted with water...I only use this if nothing else will work. It did back fire on me once...turned out the bunny loved hot sauce. I may try the soap if one of mine has a problem again.


----------



## gwhoosh (Apr 5, 2012)

Part of the problem is she already started on the wall, so there were bits sticking out that were easy and tempting for her to continue on. I ended up covering those spots with pieces of cut up trash bag and painter's tape. Then I doused everything in vinegar. I still have to really watch her when she's out... I caught her putting her teeth on a wall on the other side of the apartment from the area she already destroyed!!


----------

